# Andre Lotterer in His Own Words on New Audi Sport Ride and Florida Tests



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just hit Andre Lotterer's website to see if he might have any updates after last week's testing of the R15 in Sebring and we weren't disappointed. Lotterer has posted initial impressions and his take on his new teammates along with a couple of photos. 
Check them out after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

